
Centralise Your Bash History - ingve
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/02/05/centralise-your-bash-history/
======
zwischenzug
I need help to improve this service - if you can help let me know.

~~~
lolive
I do not know if it helps but I created a small framework to build and
maintain Bash scripts, and load/save them on Github. It is horribly
undocumentaed, but it is a life saver for me. Cf
[https://github.com/lolive/shinyshell](https://github.com/lolive/shinyshell)

I have no clue if it can help for your project, but feel free to fork it.

